# Where to find a Pure Seduction dupe?



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Anyone find a good one (Victoria's Secret type)? I tried the Save on Scents version and it looks like it seperated . My sister's after me for it.......


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

A lot of their fragrance dupes you have to add to the oils before you add the lye, because they aren't really all that CP safe and are sold to perfumers like my daughter. Make sure and read their feedback, alas most don't CP soap on there, but usually you can find one or two. Have you simply tried googling it? Also there is a scent review forum also, I know it's listed here. vicki


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

I did add to the oils and used a whisk to mix...so I guess this one is not CP safe. I will keep searching...


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I keep wanting to check out that scent review forum, but since I don't have an email from my ISP, I can't. (It blocks any web-based emails like hotmail, gmail, yahoo, etc.) I guess I could go through the pain and suffering of dealing with my ISP to get one, but since we plan to change ISPs as soon as our contract is up....


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Majestic Mountian Sage.. the best by far... hands down.
A bit expensive.. but it's my top seller. 

Added: It's CP very well... and soaps wonderfully. No discoloration.


----------



## mill-valley (Feb 22, 2008)

Thank-you Rett!!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

Your welcome. Unless they changed it in the last few months... I know you will be pleased. If they did.. my customers will kill me. :biggrin


----------

